# help needed with Netgear wireless router N150



## rajputrajat (May 26, 2010)

before buying this wireless router.... i just wanted to confirm my understanding regarding using it......

i would use this in two ways....
please go through them and let me know if I am wrong.... 

1) i would get an AIRTEL adsl connection (landline).... i will connect ethernet cable from that modem to this router directly and this should be all to connect the wifi enabled devices with it....(considering that i've configured the router correctly)
2) i have an reliance netconnect+ USB device which i will connect to a desktop and connect to the internet, now i will connect ethernet cable between my desktop and the wireless router...
and share the internet from reliance netconnect... this should be enough to broadcast the internet for other wifi devices.....

if any of these two cases are not feasible.. then buying this router will not be useful for me....

Thanks a lot in advance,
rajat.


----------



## khmadhu (May 26, 2010)

your first query will work for sure.

about second..

although  by default router will not allow two internet connection to use at same time..

but still u can do so by enabling ICS(internet connection sharing)on u r  computer

one more possible way is to change the router firmware and use a good one like 

tomato firmware(*www.polarcloud.com/tomato) or dd-wrt (www.dd-wrt.com)

but do it carefully if something goes wrong u r device may not function properly..

check for the feasibility of firmware with above sites...


----------



## rajputrajat (May 26, 2010)

thanks khmadhu for the reply...

about second query,
i would not be connecting both internet connections at once... reliance netconnect will be used, only in case i do not have the landline connection...
so would it work in this case... (after sharing it using ICS)....??
i am also not comfortable with changing the firmware... ;-P

thanks again,
rajat.


----------



## rkneo11 (May 26, 2010)

for the second query all the systems that propose to share the Reliance NETCONNECT must be on the SAME HOMEGROUP... Then it will work fine...


----------



## rajputrajat (May 27, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> for the second query all the systems that propose to share the Reliance NETCONNECT must be on the SAME HOMEGROUP... Then it will work fine...


 
thanks rkneo11,
u saved my day...


one more thing...is this router really priced at < 2k??


----------

